# Video - How To Choose Fish For A Coldwater Fish Tank



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

*
*
*How To Choose Fish For A Coldwater Fish Tank*

This film will show you how to select fish for a coldwater temperate aquarium. It will help you decide which types to choose and how many to keep in your tank. Learn the correct procedure for choosing fish for a coldwater fish tank.
Step 1: *You will need*
 1 fish retailer, with a good selection of fish to choose from
 1 aquarium
Step 2: *Deciding how many*

The type and number of fish you can keep will depend on the size of your tank. An easy formula for calculating how many fish you can keep is to multiply the length of the tank by the width to get the surface area, and then divide this number by 60. For example, a tank length of 90cm multiplied by a width of 30cm equals 2700 square cm. Divide this number by 60 and you get 45. This means the tank can hold coldwater fish with a total length of about 45cm. 

Step 3: *Varieties of goldfish*

There are several species of coldwater fish, also known as temperate fish, which can be kept in an aquarium. The most common of these is the goldfish. These are tough and resilient fish, ideal for a beginner. There are two types of goldfish, the first being the long-bodied types such as the Common Goldfish and the Comet. 

The second type are the round-bodied Fancy Goldfish. The Fancy varieties are very popular because they often have long flowing tails, bulging eyes and unusual head growths. Fancy Goldfish include: 
Moors 
Orandas 
Ranchus 
Bubble-eyes 
Celestials and Fantails. 

Long-bodied goldfish and round-bodied Fancy Goldfish should not be kept together in the same tank. This is because the long-bodied types are fast swimmers, while the round-bodied ones are slow, and so they will compete for food and tank space. 

Step 4: *Other species*

Aside from goldfish, other temperate fish which can be kept in a tank include Minnows, Ricefish and Dannios. 

When placing aquarium fish of different species in the same tank together, known as a community tank, it is important to choose species that are known to be compatible and will not eat each other. Well chosen fish will live together in harmony and create a stunning aquarium display.

Special thanks to VideoJug for sharing the video with us.


----------

